# Add City of Brass (Necro) for Review



## GVDammerung (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd like to post a review of Necromancer Games City of Brass.  Can the mods please add this to the review database.

As this is my first attempt at a review please pardon if I am going about asking for this incorrectly.  My understanding is that once the title is added to the review database, I will be able to up load my review from there.

Thanks!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 4, 2007)

Product added.  It might take a little while to get the review approved as we are have technically difficulties on that.


----------



## GVDammerung (Sep 4, 2007)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Product added.  It might take a little while to get the review approved as we are have technically difficulties on that.




Thank you.    I appear to have uploaded the review successfully or at least I can see it when not logged in and clicking on reviews.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 4, 2007)

Good.  We have some bugs in the system that have caused issues for some people.


----------

